# Plant ID..



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

A member on ASW took this photo and needed help. 
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquatic-plants/2355-help-plant-i-d.html#post23196



















Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=55&category=genus&spec=Bacopa


----------

